# Opera Wars



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Dalila's wonderful aria, "Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix", is placed in the second act of the opera _Samson et Dalila_, by Camille Saint-Saëns.

The aria is written in D flat major, and orchestrated with harp, flute, oboe, clarinet, horns and strings. In the opera, Samson sings "Dalila! Dalila! Je t'aime!", while in recitals is Dalila who normally sings "Samson! Samson! Je t'aime!":

Mon cœur s'ouvre à ta voix,
comme s'ouvrent les fleurs
aux baiser de l'aurore!
Mais, ô mon bienaimé,
pour mieux sécher mes pleurs,
que ta voix parle encore!
Dis-moi qu'à Dalila
tu reviens pour jamais.
Redis à ma tendresse
les serments d'autrefois,
ces serments que j'aimais!
Ah! réponds à ma tendresse!
Verse-moi, verse-moi l'ivresse! 
Samson! Samson! Je t'aime!

Ainsi qu'on voit des blés
les épis onduler
sous la brise légère,
ainsi frémit mon coeur,
prêt à se consoler,
a ta voix qui m'est chère!
La flèche est moins rapide
à porter le trépas,
que ne l'est ton amante
à voler dans tes bras!
Ah! réponds à ma tendresse!
Verse-moi, verse-moi l'ivresse! 
Samson! Samson! Je t'aime!​
Perhaps the first great recorded Dalila is the french singer Jeanne Gerville-Réache, in 1909:






But here we are going to listen to five different versions of the aria, by five first rate mezzos: some retired, some active; some in opera, some in recitals; some easy to identify, some not that easy...

We just need to devote 30 minutes, enjoy the music and the gorgeous voices, and choose our favorite. One week from now, we will close the poll and I will reveal the names of the mezzos. 

Dalila - First

Dalila - Second

Dalila - Third

Dalila - Fourth

Dalila - Fifth


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have only one recording of this opera and Dalila is performed by dated mezzo hardly sounding like young, tempting woman, so I didn't really dig this aria so far, I remember Samson's melodies from 1st act much better. Perhaps listening to these will change something.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

4th

Although the recording was rather quiet, this one stood out for me.

Great idea for a thread btw


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm with Annie - the 4th, although I'd like to hear a better recording. She managed to put emotion into her singing without over-exaggerating.

Then 1st, very beautiful and calm, if a bit flat.

N.5 (Shirley Verrett?) was a bit over the top.

Really didn't like 2 (but I often dislike historical recordings) or 3's voice.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm with Annie - the 4th, although I'd like to hear a better recording. She managed to put emotion into her singing without over-exaggerating.
> 
> Then 1st, very beautiful and calm, if a bit flat.
> 
> ...


I thought 4's accent was good as well, but as you know I'm not an expert

Don't forget to vote


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I thought 4's accent was good as well, but as you know I'm not an expert
> 
> *Don't forget to vote*


Done......


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I loved the fifth one, with excellent technique and musicality (a better sense of the musical line), a narrow vibrato, and a very pleasant voice. I voted for her. Would it be Marilyn Horne by any chance? Probably not because the recording sounds older, but I thought this mezzo sounds a lot like her.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I loved the fifth one, with excellent technique and musicality (a better sense of the musical line), a narrow vibrato, and a very pleasant voice. I voted for her.* Would it be Marilyn Horne by any chance?* Probably not because the recording sounds older, but I thought this mezzo sounds a lot like her.


I reckon it's Shirley Verrett, as here:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It's ok to try and figure out. 

In any case, the interesting thing is to listen to the five renditions (all of them are good, I did not include any bad one), and make our choice.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

This is just freaky, or maybe not - I chose four and then read the comments by Nat and Annie and I concur with the analysis.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, time to close.

It's has not been a success (many thanks to all members voting and commenting). Perhaps it's my fault in the selection of the piece (I was considering something in the line of "Vissi d'arte", but thought it was a little bit too mainstream), or perhaps it's just the thread itself. 

In any case, these are the singers, as promised:

1) *Elina Garanca*, singing in a recital from Baden-Baden in 2007. One of the top mezzos of our times, Garanca offers us a very solid, if not exactly exciting, performance. In my personal ranking, she will be number 5.

2) *Hélène Bouvier*, from her fantastic 1946 complete recording of the opera. The Samson is none other that the great french tenor José Luccioni. Wonderful rendition, she sounds so warm and sensual... this is my personal number 1.

3) Another historical Dalila, number three is *Risë Stevens*. Here singing with Mario del Monaco. She is very much the seductress, but I miss a little bit more of refinement, of subtlety. My personal number 4.

4) The favorite of the voting members. She is *Olga Borodina*, singing with Placido Domingo from the MET, in 1998. I've listened in the theater to Borodina's Dalila, and it was a very pleasant experience. The voice is just ideal for the role, and she was magnetic on stage. However, I prefer the more idiomatic approach of Bouvier. This is my personal number 2.

5) A great singer. Yes, she is of course *Shirley Verret*, in a recital. One of the most exciting Dalilas of all time, perhaps it sounds too mature for the role at times. My personal number 3.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This was interesting and informative, thanks schigolch, please keep doing it with other arias.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't vote but this is my list:
1. number 5
2. number 1
3. number 4
4. number 3
5. number 2


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the ranking, sabrina. The poll closed automatically after 1 week of being opened, that's why you couldn't vote.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

schigolch said:


> It's has not been a success


I thought it was very interesting because of being able to listen without preconceptions about the artists. Please don't get discouraged, do it again!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

A bit late from me. I liked #4, which happened to be the version I already have. The others were enjoyable. Great aria.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Indeed.

Thanks for your vote.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I thought it was very interesting because of being able to listen without preconceptions about the artists. Please don't get discouraged, do it again!


Definitely agree


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

schigolch said:


> Well, time to close.
> 
> It's has not been a success (many thanks to all members voting and commenting). Perhaps it's my fault in the selection of the piece (I was considering something in the line of "Vissi d'arte", but thought it was a little bit too mainstream), or perhaps it's just the thread itself.
> 
> ...


I like these sort of games where you listen 'blind' to several singers in the same piece- although coming to this thread very late, I of course skipped straight to the post in which the ladies' identities were revealed! I just wanted to say thank you for the Helene Bouvier clip: I didn't realise that Jose Luccioni had recorded a complete Samson, and not only that but the whole thing is on YouTube, saving me £9.99! Just off to listen to some of it now...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes! These are the kinds of games Scarlett, Anna and I would be playing!!


----------

